# Who here *doesn't* have the antifreeze smell?



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

I have 1800 miles on my '13 LT/RS Cruze. No problems yet!


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

I got mine at the end of December, now has 2300miles and I have not smelled anti-freeze. Knocking on wood that I do not get it later, great little car though.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

bought my 2012 1lt in may. i just turned 5k and have not had a whiff off antifreeze. please please please please stay that way


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Not an issue with IT thank my lucky stars for that little bit of luck


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The smell in my car only started once temps were below 20degrees outside & 16,000miles. I had drove my car in the cold a few times before that & had no smell. I took the car in & they added the vent tube to the surge tank, at first I thought the smell was completely gone but after putting on a few hundred more miles I still get the slightest hint of antifreeze. 

GM is supposed to be working on a more permanent fix & the vent did help remove most of the smell I had. Honestly I would not let one issue stop me from buying the best car in the class. If your that worried about it wait for the fix or the 2015 cruze which is suppose to be all new & will more than likely have a redesign in all the problem areas.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

8,000 miles since October and no smells, 2013 1LT


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dirty socks, yes. Anti-Freeze, no.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruzetalk by the way and I have not had this issue bro.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

46k miles and no smell. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

No smell in mine either.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I am at 4,800 miles on my 2012 ls manual. No issues with smell

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Started smelling sweet smell from engine bay when my AC compressor started chirping. Replaced and smell is gone. 
Had the smelly socks smell when first bought the car. After running vents for a while, it went away. Hasn't happened since. 30k miles.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

5300 miles and no smells here.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

13,000 miles and no smell whatsoever


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

No coolant smell after 14,000 miles / 10 months.


----------



## Doogle510 (Oct 7, 2012)

4 months 9k miles no smell


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

6 months and 5000 mi and only a stinky heater and some vibration when taking off. The heater smells more like burning wires then anti-freeze and seems to be decreasing somewhat.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

37,000 miles no smell!!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

15,XXX miles and a year of ownership, I don't notice a smell. That I can tell anyway. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## misterbill (Oct 29, 2012)

3 Months and no smells.


----------



## vmaxed (Jan 17, 2012)

We had 14000 miles on our White '12 LTZ/RS Cruze. No problems, Saturday we traded it in on a Red '12 LTZ/RS Cruze. No problems so far


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

'13 Eco, 5k miles since October. No smell


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

My 2011 LS doesn't have a coolant smell at 22k miles. I've never had to add coolant.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> My 2011 LS doesn't have a coolant smell at 22k miles. I've never had to add coolant.


+1 I have a 2011 LS with 32000 no problems here!


----------



## 12CruzeLT (Nov 25, 2012)

2012 LT , bought in Oct last year. 10kms and no smell. Still enjoying her as if it was day one !!!!!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

+1 on that! 2012 Eco 6MT bought 12/23/11. 36000 miles no smell, no coolant ever added.

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## Truepath (Feb 2, 2013)

I just bought my 2012 used with 27000 miles on it. The fogged windows started right after I drove the car off the lot. The problem seems to happen when the weather is cold and the car is driven at highway speeds. There is a thread here that goes into this issue in detail. It says there that GM is working on a permanent fix, but I have not seen anything official from GM about this.


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

9 months and 9500 miles no problems.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Took ownership in Nov, 2500 miles on '13 2LT. No Anti-freeze smell.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Truepath said:


> I just bought my 2012 used with 27000 miles on it. The fogged windows started right after I drove the car off the lot. The problem seems to happen when the weather is cold and the car is driven at highway speeds. There is a thread here that goes into this issue in detail. It says there that GM is working on a permanent fix, but I have not seen anything official from GM about this.


This thread was created to see how many people don't have this issue. There are at least three other threads dedicated to people with the issue. The fact that there are a significant number of people who don't have this problem just adds to the complexity of resolving it for those who do. We now know that the anti-freeze smell goes from none to immediate health issues.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

2012 LT AT 1200 km no smell yet


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

1000 mi no smell! '13 2lt


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

2012 bought in Nov, 3500 miles. no smell but have the light streaking on inside of windshield over the defrost vent. Have cleaned it off twice now with Invisible Glass. Is my nose getting less sensitive with age?


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

28000 miles since Dec '11, no smell.


----------



## Plum Crazy Rob (Jan 14, 2013)

'12 Eco Blue (hers) 3100 miles no smell no probs

'12 Eco White (mine/his) 11250 miles no SMELL ever...however...did have slight film/fog above defroster vents...wiped it off, has not recurred.
Might have been a mistake to wipe it off, not sure how it seems that there maybe a separate issue with heater cores relates to the original
antifreeze issue?? 

Very happy with the cars at this point.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

I have no issues with my 2012 Cruze 1LT RS.. Bought it 1 year ago, and now have 7800 Miles on it. Only smell I ever had was the smell of "Burning Plastic" the first few weeks I had the car, due to using the heat right away and the heat ducks being brand new. Which was expected, but I have zero smells with the car.


----------



## idrive1 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have to say my 2011, 2LT RC has no smell.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

On our 2012 LTZ/RS with now 5,000 no inside smell at all. We do however smell once in a great while Antifreeze when the hood is open but no liquid added to the overflow tank so far.


----------



## Joe2011eco (Sep 13, 2012)

My 2011 eco has had the coolant smell, and loses coolant from time to time - I have 67,000 miles on it. The coolant comes out of the overflow pipe, right up near the cowl vent, which could be why we all have the wonderful odor. Last week it overheated severerely and blew out a lot of coolant. The only way for me to keep it cool after I re-filled it was to drive with the heater on full blast. Bought a new thermostat with housing, and both problems (overheating and smell) seem to have gone away. Now I have a P0171 code and check engine light which is a lean warning, possible vacuum leak. Haven't found that solution yet but hope nothing was damaged in the overheating event.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

Bought mine with 17,500 on the clock, now at 23,000. I did have a seep from my coolant pump (2011 problem) and may have caught a whiff once every couple weeks from that, but otherwise I've never noticed a constant coolant smell nor has any passengers commented.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

2011 ECO 14,800 miles - 99% no coolant smell. I have noticed a brief coolant smell when really hot out on restarting hot motor. Otherwise no complaint.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

11100 miles no smell at all..minus the new car smell ... 2012 LT 1.4t


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

no issues with me yet. There is a scent when the heater is on, but I got that in my other cars too.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

3600 miles on my new 2013 RS 1LT and no smell yet:eusa_clap: Keeping my fingers crossed though as I had to trade in my 2011 due to the famous smell problem....


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

2011 2Lt with around 26,000 miles and no smell for me.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Once or twice I think the overflow tank may have vented.
Otherwise no.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

2012 2LT RS (bought Jan 2012) at 17,000 miles and no smell.


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

2011 2lt 18000 no smells here either


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

17k miles and no noticeable smell on mine.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

no smell here either, mine is a 2012 eco with 15,000kms


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

8000KM no problems yet lol 2012 1.4


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

2800 miles on my 2012 bought early in November. No antifreeze smell at all.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Congratulations, vmaxed! Very nice color.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@Patman, thank you for sharing your satisfaction with your Cruze.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome, 12CruzeLT! Thank you for taking the time to share you happiness with it.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Am i too late to convince you OP? Mine smells like Steak.


----------



## crazylegs (Apr 25, 2012)

35K and no smell on my preowned 2011 LTZ RS 1.4 6A purchased April 2012. Not much experience in colder weather...car has been in Florida since December 18 having hand controls installed.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the helpful responses here, I really wanted to get some feel for just how bad this problem actually is. This has convinced me that the antifreeze smell issue isn't hitting everybody (either that or there are a lot of people on this forum with a bad sense of smell ). I still like the Cruze, there are a couple of other cars I'm considering but all of them are bigger and more expensive...


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

2012 MT ECO, that I've had for 9 months/10k miles with no smell.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

20k on my 2012, 30k on my wife's 2011, no coolant smell on either car.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

20k here on my 2012 1lt and no smell. My driving is almost all highway, no sitting in traffic here, if that matters.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

35k miles on the '11 and no smell.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

CW_ said:


> Thanks for all the helpful responses here, I really wanted to get some feel for just how bad this problem actually is. This has convinced me that the antifreeze smell issue isn't hitting everybody (either that or there are a lot of people on this forum with a bad sense of smell ). I still like the Cruze, there are a couple of other cars I'm considering but all of them are bigger and more expensive...


Even if you see 10000 who have the problem, there are something like 450,000+ cruzes out there. That is only 2.2% of them having the issue. even if it is double that, it is only 4.4%. It always looks worse on line.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't 2013 Cruze 222 miles on it so far.


----------

